# Zipp cockpits: alloy vs carbon fiber



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I suppose I can probably go on Zipp's website, look up all the individual parts, do some remedial math, and come up with the answer myself, but in the off-chance that someone here has already gone through that exercise, I'll ask:

Does anyone know what the total weight savings (if any) between Zipp's aluminum components (Service Course SL70 handlebar, Service Course SL stem, and Service Course SL seatpost) and their carbon fiber equivalents (SL70 aerobar, SL Speed stem, and SL Speed seatpost) are?

Just trying to figure out the price-per-gram premium for the extra $555 on a potential new build.

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Asked and answered:


Service Course SL70 handlebar 250g
Service Course SL stem 135g
ah-ha, it's a trick question! The Service Course SL seatpost is a carbon post (with alloy clamp and stainless steel hardware) 233g
alloy total 618g


SL70 aerobar 240g
SL Speed stem 123g
SL Speed seatpost 187g
carbon fiber total 550g

So an extra $555 saves you 68g.
Pass.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't forget the fudge factor.

Got an alloy SL70 on a bike I bought but it wasn't my size, so it's lying around here.
Just weighed it and it's 284 grams. Size 42.

Also the weight on that second seat post is totally unrealistic, I suggest you double check.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Mackers said:


> the weight on that second seat post is totally unrealistic, I suggest you double check.


I don't know if it's _totally_ unrealistic, but good catch: It should be 187g, not 287g. I've updated my previous post. Thanks.


----------

